# Does Middle-Grade sell on the Kindle?



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wanted to get some opinions here. Has the Kindle penetrated the middle-grade market yet? Are kids getting Kindles for gifts, buying them on their own, and downloading titles? How long do you think it will take for kindles to be popular with the 9-12 range? Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I think so. My 7-year-old has my K2 and my 10-year-old kinda wants a K3 (he and my daughter were supposed to share, but he decided he wanted only REAL books and now regrets telling my daughter she could just have it - I think because he discovered Lemony Snicket on the Kindle). ANYWAY... I have heard a lot of kids asking for them. As long as your kid is responsible, I don't don't see why they can't have one. My daughter is REALLY careful with her K2. I gave her it as is, all decked out with a purple skin and purple m-edge prodigy with eluminator. She thinks she's all that and a bag of chips. 

And I'm going broke buying books for her... we need more good indie kid's book authors! Although she's a R. Cordiner (Candy Wars et al) fan.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a couple of kids in this age range and they share a Kindle or maybe I should say, they fight over a Kindle... 

I don't let them purchase books because I'm paying for them and so I'm approving them price-wise and content-wise.  But they have yet to ask for a book that I didn't purchase, so yeeeah.

Between all my kids (ages 7-14), we probably purchase 3-4 books a week.  There's a lot more content that's interesting to them than there was two years ago when we first got a Kindle but there could be more. 

And knowing Santa, we'll probably be getting a couple more Kindles this year so there's less fighting over whose turn it is to have it next.  It's great that they can all read the same book at once, which happens frequently, especially if they have their own Kindles.  Then they won't have to borrow mine.  

It would be ideal if all the books they wanted were available on the Kindle and also at prices equal to or less than the lowest cost version available at Amazon or Costco.  I'm one of those price-purists that won't pay more for a Kindle book than I can purchase it for new in paper form.   

So yes, they are reading and downloading their own books, but definitely not purchasing them.  When they have the desire to go out and get a job to pay for their Kindle habits, then they can purchase to their llittle hearts' desires.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Kindlemom makes a good point. She doesn't really know how to purchase them or about the archive, but I did tell her to never buy a book, she usually comes to me and we go through the Amazon listings on the computer (the kindle store on the kindle drives me batty) and choose a few books at a time. She thought it was super cool when the latest Ivy & Bean came out and she woke up that morning, turned on her kindle and it was THERE! No going to the bookstore and no waiting on UPS. LOL


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I know some kids are getting Kindles as gifts this year, and parents/others are downloading samples for them and letting the kids pick out what books they want when they get their gifts.  There are also adults who read young adult/middle grade who may buy the books as well.  But I think middle grade sales will gradually pick up as Kindles come down in price and are more accessible to kids.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> I don't let them purchase books because I'm paying for them and so I'm approving them price-wise and content-wise. But they have yet to ask for a book that I didn't purchase, so yeeeah.


I missed this when I first read this thread. I had to LOL because my husband and I are huge readers. We find it near impossible to tell the kids "no" when it comes to books. Especially when they are excited about the story. Both of my kids get certain series the day it comes out (Wimpy Kid, Ivy & Bean in particular - their favorite series). Of course, we set up sitters for the kids the night before the last Harry Potter and hung out at Barnes & Noble at the midnight party. LOL. Then, of course, read all night - yes, we bought two hard covers. Sigh. We don't allow TV or computers or anything during the week, so buying books is needed...


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for responding!

Have both and iPad and Kindle. My children are younger, so they flock to the iPad for the interactive books (animation, audio, and color). But I prefer the Kindle for actual reading, and my eldest has taken a liking to it as well (which would be great for us, since we're out of shelf space for actual books). 

But, unlike books, kids can't take the kindle to school and share with their friends, etc. Not yet, since we only have one for the family.

From the sounds of it, most of your kids have had no problems adopting the technology (kids are always early-adopters it seems). But like Holly said, for middle-grade to sell well, it's probably just a matter of kids getting kindles to call their own. There seems to be a number of YA and middle-grade titles available in the kindle store (from percy jackson to the magic tree house series).

I wonder if amazon is planning a marketing program to kids/schools any time soon....


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

If the Kindle had been out 10+ years ago, I would have bought one for my son then, but it did not come out untile he was 16. We immediately took it to his school, showed it to his principal & the head of the English Dept. told them what it was & did (K1 had less features) and they okayed it coming to school. He LOVED having it with him in class.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

If you're asking as an author, I think you're going to meet with moderate success, at best. As kindlemom pointed out, kids are often unable to make their own purchases. Also, reaching those kids through the internet is difficult. You won't find many 9-12 year olds around this site. Still, making sure there is some adult appeal and a family dimension allows parents to enjoy the book too.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Just to point that out, 9 - 12 year olds are not really middle-grade. They are elementary grade students rather, somewhere between 4th and 6th grade. Middle-Grade students are usually early teenagers and teenagers these days do seem to make a lot of their own purchasing decisions.

Regardless of that, I agree with July that as an author your success will inevitably be very limited, mostly because there is no really good way to get your book in front of you target audience. At the age of 9 - 12 most will have very limited internet access, hardly any of them will make their own purchasing decisions and I think not one of them will hang around Amazon to see what's new.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

We just bought K3s for our grand kids, ages 7 & 9.  Both are avid readers. There are lots of free kids books out there and many are classics.  I downloaded some freebies from Manybooks such as Tom Sawyer.  Once they start reading these books, they will like them.  Their parents will support getting the free books, too.  Yes, they will want series books also such as Magic Treehouse although they are both past that series now.  One is reading Harry Potter.  When they hit middle school in a few years, they will still be reading their Kindles.  Now that the prices are lower, more kids will be getting Kindles.  We bought early because we think that Amazon will run out of stock before Christmas.  I could be wrong on that, though.  I don't have anything against ipads and interactive games, but my grand kids just like reading.  They have WII and nintendo for games.  YMMV.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been waiting for enough books to be released for children before I get them their own and I am almost there.  Please let me know of any books that you can recommend for that age and I will buy them now for them to borrow my kindle.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Guido Henkel said:


> Just to point that out, 9 - 12 year olds are not really middle-grade. They are elementary grade students rather, somewhere between 4th and 6th grade. Middle-Grade students are usually early teenagers and teenagers these days do seem to make a lot of their own purchasing decisions.
> .....snip.....


Here some schools are K-8 and some are k-5, 6-8, and 9-12. The 6-8 schools are called "middle schools". The term "junior high" is no longer used here. In the olden days, when I was in school, I went to junior high--grades 7-9. Folks here consider the middle school to be the middle grades. FWIW. Kids probably have more access to the internet than they should. Although parents may put passwords on their home computers and networks, the kids still get access with their cell phones. I see it all the time.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I am not sure as my middle schooler is reading friends books who are reading her books it all who recommends what. I try recomending and its a no go. we are still reading classics and such aloud. we finished Alice in wonderland and now reading Watership Down both on kindle and excelant read alouds. she is enjoying them but would not have picked them up to read to herself herself though she could.
Sylvia


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

@Sylvia

I like your signature quote.  Try Manybooks.net, Young Readers section on the Genre' page.  More classics there than can be read in many years.  Some books are very short which kids also like.  Oh yeah, they are in .azw format and all free.

BTW, we really love to see the beautiful AK rain forest--actually all of southeast AK.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

shastastan are you in Shasta, CA? I love it up here, though right now its rain in upper 30 and lower 40s I wish it would turn to snow. much easier to stay warm.
I will try Manybooks.net. the group of friends passing books around is hard to compete, they are reading good books so no real complaint here. now if she liked the kindle maybe I could get a K3 hmmmm
maybe my middle school is a social butterfly  she reads a lot though and bookshelf overflows
sylvia


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Not for me. I was going to get both of my nieces wi-fi K3s for xmas/birthdays as they both are semi-avid readers, but what did the 11 and 13 year old want instead?

CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES

Sheesh, it's like every year all their old clothes turn to dust and they have to rebuy everything in a slightly different cut and color. What up with dat?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> Not for me. I was going to get both of my nieces wi-fi K3s for xmas/birthdays as they both are semi-avid readers, but what did the 11 and 13 year old want instead?
> 
> CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES CLOTHES
> 
> Sheesh, it's like every year all their old clothes turn to dust and they have to rebuy everything in a slightly different cut and color. What up with dat?


Get them the kindles anyway!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Get them the kindles anyway!


Bump


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

so I have to take back what I said. my middleschooler looking for something to do. i innocently suggest why don't you try the Percy jackson book your dads not reading on his kindle right now. shes over half way through and has suggested I get K3 and dad can have the K2 she then can get the K1. I am still not sure though, I just finished filing for a construction loan on building a home. Christmass is coming. things could change
Sylvia


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

ak rain said:


> so I have to take back what I said. my middleschooler looking for something to do. i innocently suggest why don't you try the Percy jackson book your dads not reading on his kindle right now. shes over half way through and has suggested I get K3 and dad can have the K2 she then can get the K1. I am still not sure though, I just finished filing for a construction loan on building a home. Christmass is coming. things could change
> Sylvia


That's cool she was converted enough to start having ideas for everyone's reading arrangements in the family. It seems like people are always against e-readers until they finally get their hands on one and start using it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh I dont think she was ever against it just too busy and an yes it is the key to conversion to try.s
sylvia


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Just read this today...from the Manila Bulletin, which if true, confirms what's being posted on this thread.

"Results of a survey conducted by children's book publisher Scholastic show that 57 percent of children who are 9-17 years of age said they are interested in reading ebooks; about a third said they would be more likely to read books with greater access to ebooks."

Here's the link to the full article:

http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/287696/ereaders-have-arrived


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

You know I didn't think my kids would like reading on a kindle.  I've got four boys ages 6 to 14.  My ten-year-old is a huge reader.  He loves Percy Jackson.  We'll he had read all of the olympian books and was re-reading the series.  Like most kids he either lost or never had returned a couple of books.  So I bought a couple of the series for my kindle and he started reading off of that.  Not only did he like it better, but he likes the facts he can't lose his books anymore (I take the kindle back each night when he is done reading so that doesn't get lost!).  

So, now the problem is we have one kindle and I'm thinking we need to buy more to share with the rest of the kids.  

I do think "selling" to kids would probably be harder since I'm controlling the purchasing off of it.  On the flip side he does "troll" the kindle store and then talks to me about books he'd like to get.


----------



## kindlemom401 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have 2 children ages 8 and 11.  My younger one has had the DX since September due to his visual disability.  He loves it and now enjoys reading.  My 11 year old saw his and began reading a few books and then wanted one of her own.  So for her birthday in December, she received one.

Just got back to school and she told me that least 3 other classmates received either the kindle or nook for Christmas, and other classmates who are hoping to get one now that they see them around school.

Slowly, I am either seeing or hearing about more children in the 11-13 year old range wanting or getting an e-reader.  As for the 8 year old group, they all want one, but the parents are hesitant to buy one.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I gave K3 wifi's to 3 of my granddaughters for Christmas (ages 11, 12 & 13) all Middle Schoolers (6th, 7th & 8th grades) and they were absolutely floored and have been reading up a storm.  I told them that they would have to go through me to get the books at this time and that I will get emails for any activity on the account, they are not allowed to take them to school at this time.  I checked the best sellers (sold & free) for the childrens books (ages 9-12) and sent the ones I thought they would like to their Kindles prior to Christmas, they had a couple of books they wanted that I downloaded for them.  I am told by my DD's that they are very careful and respectful with the Kindles and their younger siblings are not bothering them.  So far I am pleased with the purchase and have no regrets in the gifts.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Kindlemom,

Good to know! I can see adding a couple more kindles to our family as well - lots of readers!


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

My 8 year old daughter is pretty decent with her Nintendo DS... and I am thinking maybe of giving her a cheap reader for her birthday in the middle of the year, but the Kindles are too expensive new or used to trust her with her own yet. Not to mention the 3 year old that gets into everything and can cause mass destruction in a matter of minutes...


----------



## Jon VanZile (Feb 8, 2011)

I think there was an article in the New York Times yesterday or today about a sudden and rapid increase in middle-grade and children's book sales as e-books. It's still much, much smaller than the adult segment, so any e-book authors for this group (me included) have an uphill climb. But I think it will break open in the fairly new future.

Here's a link to the article: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/05/books/05ebooks.html?_r=1

Jon VanZile
Author of Zig Zephyr and the Forever Diamond


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

It's a tough sell as kids are starting to use them, but parents buy the books, so marketing it is a little more challenging.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

My 7th grader is a voracious reader..I don't have a kindle yet but as soon as I do I am sure she will get her sticky little fingers on it as soon as she can! I would be thrilled if my 10th grader used a kindle to read for pleasure, he has alot of school work that has put  most of the "reading for pleasure" time a thing of the past right now.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be reluctant to buy a Kindle for a young child. Kids lose things, and Kindles aren't cheap. They would have to have demonstrated enough maturity to take care of it, and not to set it down casually. I also wouldn't want them to be able to buy books, giving a kid access to my credit card, bad idea.


----------



## loisdbrown (Feb 8, 2011)

I was asking my writers group this question just the other day. I'd love to find some hard numbers. My gut feeling is that no, most MG kids right now don't have access to a Kindle. Probably most kids do whose parents are on this forum, but that is not the average kid. 
IMO, books that are in print and popular (Percy Jackson) are going to get some sales via Kindle. New titles, and especially Indie books are not going to fare so well. Kids like what is popular. Adults tend to branch out more.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not sure if I'm being weird or anything but prices of a DS and Wii are around the same price as a kindle...
A lot of kinds are getting either of these for their birthdays, I have seen kids as young as 5 walking around with their own DS...
I don't really think pricing is that much of a problem if you have kids that rather read than play videogames. A lot of kids get a DS (DS-light/DSI/3DS) for their birthday these days, why not get the ones that like to read a Kindle?

Sorry if I'm assuming anything wrongly and don't take this the wrong way, but I do think these days there is a great difference in what people buy their kids. On one hand you have the parents that buy kids a lot of new tech-toys while on the other hand you have the ("oldschool") parents that buy their kids books and useful things. I'm not condemning anyone, but I do think a lot of people here who reply with reservation to buying their kids a kindle are of the second type.
Ofcourse there is a difference between what kids ask and what they will get. But I think with tech-toys like the kindle and the DS it really depends on what type of (grand)parent you are if you will buy them stuff like that.
I never got a gameboy or anything(which was about the same price range as the DS is now), I got books ever since I could read. I loved it, and by the time I got to middle school I got pocketmoney and my parents thought of me to be grown up enough to go into town on my own and I spend every penny on books.

Also, about kids buying their own books. I have read multiple blogs where people talk about how they set themselves a monthly spending limit for their books and they give themselves a giftcard for that amount to spend every month. If the giftcard runs out you are simply no longer able to buy books.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

vikram1 said:


> Wanted to get some opinions here. Has the Kindle penetrated the middle-grade market yet? Are kids getting Kindles for gifts, buying them on their own, and downloading titles? How long do you think it will take for kindles to be popular with the 9-12 range? Would love to hear your thoughts.


My boys (age 10 and 11) each have one and they love them. No more worrying about paper bookmarks that fall out of pages, fighting over books, etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.npr.org/2011/02/07/133280134/ipad-storybook-apps-and-the-kids-who-love-them

Story on NPR about a dad/blogger using his iPad to read to his 3 year old and people on the comment sections ripping into him for daring to use an electronic book instead of paper  I want to take my kindle and smack all of the commenters with it 

My favorite comment:

"My heart dropped when I heard the story about Omar's three year old being read to from an iPad. As a speech-language pathologist I am an ardent advocate of face to face, not face to screen, verbal interaction. There is no substitute for the human voice and facial expression. It is becoming entirely too easy for parents to abdicate their parenting responsibilities when they are tired or 'too busy.' First the TV, then the computer, followed by the smart phone and now the tablet computer, including the iPad. Adding insult to injury you have links to purchase the apps from your website!"


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

McGee said:


> Story on NPR about a dad/blogger using his iPad to read to his 3 year old . . .


As I read the story, dad is not using the iPad to read to his daughter. Rather, the iPad is presenting an audio-visual experience for his daughter's entertainment.

This is what people are objecting to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Elk said:


> As I read the story, dad is not using the iPad to read to his daughter. Rather, the iPad is presenting an audio-visual experience for his daughter's entertainment.
> 
> This is what people are objecting to.


If the school systems/children of today weren't a total failure, I would agree with all of those people. The world is changing...


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

Elk said:


> As I read the story, dad is not using the iPad to read to his daughter. Rather, the iPad is presenting an audio-visual experience for his daughter's entertainment.
> 
> This is what people are objecting to.


before the tv and computers books were the "evil" and should be limited when used by children... every era changes and has the "evil" of the new.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

I know my kids love all the reading I do with them on Kindle. But I wouldn't let the kids use them since it is so easy to accidentally buy things with one click on Kindle.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> I know my kids love all the reading I do with them on Kindle. But I wouldn't let the kids use them since it is so easy to accidentally buy things with one click on Kindle.


you could always unregister it, or get the wi-fi version and just not put it on your network (use your PC to put the books on it)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Elk said:


> As I read the story, dad is not using the iPad to read to his daughter. Rather, the iPad is presenting an audio-visual experience for his daughter's entertainment.


I don't normally respond to myself, and being child free I tend not to comment on child-rearing. Yet . . .

I would like to see the iPad books in operation. It sounds like she reads along with the words and dad is there sharing the experience. If this is the case it may be a fun, painless way for her to get a start a reading. I think books are magical enough by themselves that children don't need animation and sound to get involved, but I doubt there is any harm.


----------



## erin22 (Jul 7, 2010)

My stepdaughter who is 11 got a Kindle for Christmas. I of course have a Kindle and love it. But her cousin who is 10 also got a Kindle for Christmas and her parents do not own Kindles and are not especially technilogically savy. Her best friend also 11 got one for Christmas too.

So I would say atleast in my city, they are definitely catching on with middle schoolers.


----------



## citykid (Jan 10, 2011)

The Kindle has flat-out revolutionized reading in my household.  My 13-year-old boy has always been a voracious reader.  We got him a Kindle recently for a big occasion and he thinks it is the best thing he has ever seen.  My 10-year-old daughter, however, hates reading--it is one of the "chores" she has to do along with homework and music practice, but she has never voluntarily picked up a book.  A couple of weeks ago, I let her get one of her books on my Kindle, and she's a different kid.  She read an hour and a half the other evening without so much as lifting her head.  She loves that she can make the font bigger--I think it makes her feel less intimidated by so many words on a page.  Hopefully, this is not just a novelty that will wear off but will draw her deeper into books and turn her into a real reader....if so, it will be worth the battle we are having over who gets to use my Kindle in the evenings!


----------



## fictionwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

Have 4 kindle books for sale at the Amazon Kindle store. Only the adult ones are selling. But, that could be the topic. The best seller is CANDY, MURDER, and ME. It has recipes and humor, something a lot of adults like. THE FOX is an adventure/fantasy for middle grade kids, which I thought might do well. So far, not so much.

Draw your own conclusions...

Hope this helps.

All Best,

Carolyn


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

fictionwriter said:


> Have 4 kindle books for sale at the Amazon Kindle store. Only the adult ones are selling. But, that could be the topic. The best seller is CANDY, MURDER, and ME. It has recipes and humor, something a lot of adults like. THE FOX is an adventure/fantasy for middle grade kids, which I thought might do well. So far, not so much.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions...
> 
> ...


I don't think the device has been specifically marketed at kids yet. At least I've not heard of any commercials for it running on Nickelodeon/disney/cartoon network during kid viewing times.


----------



## vikram1 (Nov 11, 2010)

Saw this over the weekend:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/05/books/05ebooks.html?_r=1&scp=5&sq=Kindle%20children&st=cse

I really do think it is a matter of price.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Since this thread first started, I've noticed a larger number of kid's books available in the Amazon store. This past week, I broke down and got my 10 year old son a kindle too (k3 with chocolate brown lighted cover, he's in heaven). He's not the most responsible kid (my 8 year old is SUPER responsible) but as others have pointed out, the cost is about the same as his DS was and we did have a long talk about where it should be kept, etc etc. As far as him having access to buy what he wants, he would never do that. Neither of my kids would. They know better. *laughing* - I did show them the Kindle store and told them that if they found something they wanted to check with me before buying it. I rarely say no to books. Any books. He even has Jurrasic Park on there (I'd be shocked if he finishes it).

ANYWAY... the market is growing. Some are worried about the price but as ebook prices come down a little here and there and especially once Kindle hits that magic $99 spot, I think we're going to see it grow quickly.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I sure hope so!


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

I got my 7 year old a Kindle for Christmas, but he hasn't used it much yet. Why? He's reading Diary of a Wimpy Kid series, which is not available on Kindle. He's a "reluctant reader" and I buy him ANY book he asks for to encourage reading, so I ended up ordering the entire series for him. I am hoping once he finishes those, we can find something he likes just as much that is available on Kindle!

I did buy the Square Trade warranty that covers accidental damage, so as long as he doesn't lose it, we're good. (He's not allowed to take it to school.)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my 12 year old is so caught on the books suggestions from friends. she reads on the K when they are on there but most times its a dtb
sylvia


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Reading this thread, I feel hopeful--not just that YA fiction has a place on Kindle and seems set to really take off, but that kids are connecting with eReaders.  My daughters are nine months and nineteen months, and both love to be read to--I read to Miya, my oldest, every night she comes up and puts a book in my lap if I'm too slow), and her little sister Luna is always at the edge of her cot, eyes and mouth both wide as she listens.  I'm sure they're both going to be big readers, both with 'old-fashioned' paper books and with eReaders.  With luck they'll have plenty of 'readers' amongst their peers by the time they start going to school.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

My bf's 12 year old daughter received a K3 from her Grandma for Christmas & she loves it.  I think it all depends on the kid.

That being said, I would have BEGGED for a Kindle if they had been around when I was a kid.  We moved to NC during the summer before 7th grade, I didn't know anyone so all I did was read (I was really into the Fear Street books).  My mom took me to the bookstore every Saturday so I could stock up for the week.  I was usually finished by Wednesday   A kindle would have been awesome that summer.


----------



## Jon VanZile (Feb 8, 2011)

I generally agree with an earlier commenter that kids won't start reading e-book in large numbers until e-readers come down a bit in price and we see widespread adoption in schools.

Jon VanZile

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## DianeZ (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 2 middle-grade novels out in hardcover and e-book. Since January, my kindle sales have surpassed my hardcover sales on Amazon and are continuing to grow. So I would say yes, there is a large & growing market for middle-grade on the kindle.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

The Kindle middle-grade market has reached my house at least.

When my 6th grader finished the first Kingdom Keepers book, she was dying for the next one. Our library had a hold list a mile long, and the nearest bookstore that would have it was nearly 30 minutes away. I downloaded it on my Kindle and earned some major mommy points.

I've since bought several Kindle books for my kids. Eventually, I'll have to buy THEM their own device so they can stop stealing mine.


----------

